# Pool Pictures



## thinkricky (May 29, 2008)

Billiard Pool that is...

I'm looking for unique* billiard* pictures with the best compositions. With an emphasis on the *composition* not the uniqueness.Billiard pool is interesting. I'm sure there are tons of possibilities it'll be interesting to see the pictures you come up with.


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 3, 2008)

Nobody has access to any pool pictures?


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 3, 2008)

Buy me a table and ill get you all the ones you want =)


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jun 3, 2008)

Our local hall won't allow cameras inside except during the day on weekdays. Not sure why.


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 5, 2008)

I took this shot of my brother's pool table recently. If this isn't the exact game you mean, apologies  and I'll remove it!


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 11, 2008)

No, it's exactly what I was talking about. Looks good. I just assumed there would be more pictures out there.


----------



## seancoia (Jun 11, 2008)

here's an old one. 
i dont have access to a pool table.


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 14, 2008)

Great idea with the stick. I may do something similar.


----------



## spiffybeth (Jun 14, 2008)

ive posted these pool pictures here


----------



## fil8 (Jun 14, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 18, 2008)

fil8 awesome shot. I like that.


----------



## AdrianBetti (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## JH2008 (Jun 25, 2008)

here's mine






and here


----------



## johngpt (Jul 20, 2008)

Adrian, I had to laugh when I saw this one. Only you would have thought of this! Great stuff.













JH2008, your two photos are probably what thinkricky had in mind when he/she started this thread. Excellent photos.


----------

